# Wheeler vid



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Couple f "Uh OH" moments in this one :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Another..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

More,,, I like this one alot





 

Anotha'


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

dang man, i wanna go riding so bad now, yea the first and third are the best. sho are lettin em eat


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: those are freakin awesome. I wonder what he uses to make them... I wish I could make good ones like that, then again, I would need some good footage first, which, we never get b/c no one here likes to ride like that  then again I dont really know anywhere to go around here to ride like that anymore. dang. now Im sad.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have envy also...

They throw down for sure.


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!Nuff said!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

great vids, same hear i was bout to go to the barn and ride but its 11pm and raining


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i dont wanna ride like them it looks like they break to much stuff!! could get expensive quick


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea but it would be fun till you broke the bank lol


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

That the great thing about riding here in Canada every trial you ride your Quads rode hard and put away wet. I LOVE IT:rockn:

I just wish that we paid the price for parts that you guys pay, because it does get expensive


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice vids....now I'm going to the garage with a cold beer to at least sit on the wheeler and think about riding.


----------

